# Kaufentscheidung Asus EEE PC 1215B / Lenovo Thinkpad Edge 13



## Godlike (12. April 2011)

Ersteinmal ein freundliches Hallo an alle, war bisher immer stiller mitleser und möchte nun auch mal aktiv werden. 

Aber gleich mal zum Thema:

ich möchte mir nun ein Netbook, bzw. Subnotebook besorgen, da mir mein  aktuelles 15,6" Notebook doch irgendwie etwas zu groß ist und ich es  verkaufe.

Ich stehe nun zwischen der Entscheidung von zwei Produkten:

*Asus EEE PC 1215B*
12,1" (1366x768)
AMD E-350 (aka AMD Fusion, CPU und GPU auf einem Chip)
4 GB RAM
500 GB HDD
Bluetooth 3.0
HDMI
2x USB 2.0 / 1x *USB 3.0*
Windows 7 Home Premium
450 EUR

Das andere Produkt wäre das:
*Lenovo Thinkpad Edge 13*
13,3" (1366x768)
AMD Turion II Neo K685 Prozessor (1,8 GHz), Dual-Core 
4 GB RAM
500 GB HDD
ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4225
HDMI
3x USB 2.0
Kein OS drauf, aber das ist OK, da ich noch ein Windows 7 zu Hause habe.
420 EUR

Sooo.....was ich damit machen möchte: Zum größten Teil Office-Betrieb,  Surfen, Musik hören, Filme schauen, Multimedia usw......ich will damit NICHT spielen  (dafür habe ich nen einigermaßen potenten Rechner bzw. Konsolen)

Ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden, vom Design her sprechen mich  beide an! Der neue EEE PC hat einen USB 3.0 Slot (habe bisher jedoch  noch keine 3.0 Geräte, aber kommt noch), dafür hat das Thinkpad einen  etwas stärkeren Prozessor (glaube ich jedenfalls?)

*Jetzt frage ich euch, welches von den beiden würdet ihr nehmen und aus welchem Grund? *

Vielleicht hilft mir das dann bei meiner Entscheidung.

Vielen Dank schonmal an alle!
Greets,
Godlike


----------



## watercooled (12. April 2011)

Ich würde den Lenovo nehmen.
Mehr Leistung, geniale Qualität und diesen roten bobbl in der Tastatur


----------



## Elkhife (12. April 2011)

Das Edge gibt es auch mit matten Display, das Asus doch bestimmt ein glänzendes Display, der USB 3.0 wird bei dem Gerät dir vermutlich keinen relevanten mehrwert bringen. Wenn die Wahl zwischen den beiden Geräten ist schreib dir am besten mal aus deiner sicht die vor und nachteile auf und entscheide dann was dir wichtiger ist.


----------



## Cyberian (12. April 2011)

LOL ich bin immer wieder erstaunt wieviele Leute sich heimlich mit dem gleichen Problem rumschlagen  bei mir geht es im Kopf auch zwischen den beiden von Dir genannten Alternativen sowie dem neuen Thinkpad x220 (Hammer Studentenangebot) sowie der billigen Variante mit Ideapad 205 o.ä. hin und her ....

ich denke das Edge 13 ist das rundeste Komplettpaket allerdings hatte ich Angst wegen der lauten Lüfter, zumindest laut Tests des Vorgängermodells aber ein User hier aus dem Forum der den Vorgänger mit dem Turion 2 Neo 2x1,5 hat hat mich beruhigt...

ich werde jetzt jedenfalls noch warten bis das x220 draußen ist und dann x220 direkt mit Edge 13 vergleichen irgendwo im Laden (klar mir ist bewusst das x220 spielt in einer anderen Liga als das Edge aber vielleicht bin ich bei dem Studiangebot und entsprechenden Vorteilen bereit den Preis zu bezahlen)  und ich denke das man sich von Lenovo bessere Verarbeitung und vor allem bessere Tastatur erwarten kann als beim Eee PC. Einen matten Bildschirm find ich persönlich auch besser...das hat mich von den ganzen anderen billigeren Netbooks auch denen bisher mit e-350 am meisten abgehalten...

Gruß Cyb


----------



## Godlike (12. April 2011)

Danke für eure Antworten!



Gaming_King schrieb:


> Ich würde den Lenovo nehmen.
> Mehr Leistung, geniale Qualität und diesen roten bobbl in der Tastatur



Also mit einem Trackball habe ich jetzt noch keine Erfahrung aber ich habe gelesen, dass man damit und den zusätzlichen 2 Maustasten darunter wohl ziemlich schnell gut klar kommen soll. Naja schaden kannst nicht ^^



Elkhife schrieb:


> Das Edge gibt es auch mit matten Display, das Asus doch bestimmt ein glänzendes Display, der USB 3.0 wird bei dem Gerät dir vermutlich keinen relevanten mehrwert bringen. Wenn die Wahl zwischen den beiden Geräten ist schreib dir am besten mal aus deiner sicht die vor und nachteile auf und entscheide dann was dir wichtiger ist.


 
Also am Asus spricht mich besonders an, dass es schon einen USB 3.0 Anschluss hat, wobei die restliche Hardware die Geschwindigkeit warscheinlich schon ziemlich limitiert....

Mit einem matten Display habe ich noch keine Erfahrung, mein voriges Notebook hatte nen Glossy-Screen, das hat ja schon ziemlich genervt, wenn die Sonne darauf trat, jedoch hatte es dafür auch schöne, satte Farben. Aber ich denke ich probiere es mal mit Matt.



Cyberian schrieb:


> LOL ich bin immer wieder erstaunt wieviele Leute sich heimlich mit dem gleichen Problem rumschlagen  bei mir geht es im Kopf auch zwischen den beiden von Dir genannten Alternativen sowie dem neuen Thinkpad x220 (Hammer Studentenangebot) sowie der billigen Variante mit Ideapad 205 o.ä. hin und her ....
> 
> ich denke das Edge 13 ist das rundeste Komplettpaket allerdings hatte ich Angst wegen der lauten Lüfter, zumindest laut Tests des Vorgängermodells aber ein User hier aus dem Forum der den Vorgänger mit dem Turion 2 Neo 2x1,5 hat hat mich beruhigt...
> 
> ...



Cool, dann bin ich ja nicht alleine 

Mittlerweile tendiere ich dann doch zum Edge 13, Qualität der Edge Serie bei Lenovo war ja immer Top und für den Preis kann man wohl nichts gegen sagen.

Das mit dem ständig laufenden Lüfter habe ich auch als Negativpunkt bei einer Rezension gelesen, das war bei meinem alten Notebook allerdings auch so und mich hat es eigentlich nie wirklich gestört.

Aber vielleicht gibts es ja noch andere Meinungen dazu


----------



## s|n|s (12. April 2011)

Lenovo ist klasse in der Qualität. Der Laptop schließt bündig. Das Gehäuse hält einiges aus. Fürs Arbeiten: nicht-glänzendes Display. Wer den roten Trackpoint kurz benutzt, wird Touchpads danach hassen.


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (12. April 2011)

die amd version des edge würde ich nicht nehmen, die wird laut und heiß, hab die intel version und die ist um einiges geiler als die amd version. die amd version taktet zwar 1,6 ghz, aber die intel hat hyperthreading, simuliert 2 zusätzliche kerne, die bei last belastet werden und alles ausgeglichen läuft.
auch ist die laufzeit beim intel um ca 1h+...verglichen hab ich das mit dem eines freunden, der so ziemlich das gleiche surf und arbeitsverhalten hat wie ich.
außerdem stehen bald neue edge modell uter dem namen thinkpad e220 und e420 an...dei sind um einiges besser, da sandybridge und neues gehäuse, bzw materialverabreitung


----------



## Godlike (12. April 2011)

BlackMaster1990 schrieb:


> die amd version des edge würde ich nicht nehmen, die wird laut und heiß, hab die intel version und die ist um einiges geiler als die amd version. die amd version taktet zwar 1,6 ghz, aber die intel hat hyperthreading, simuliert 2 zusätzliche kerne, die bei last belastet werden und alles ausgeglichen läuft.
> auch ist die laufzeit beim intel um ca 1h+...verglichen hab ich das mit dem eines freunden, der so ziemlich das gleiche surf und arbeitsverhalten hat wie ich.
> außerdem stehen bald neue edge modell uter dem namen thinkpad e220 und e420 an...dei sind um einiges besser, da sandybridge und neues gehäuse, bzw materialverabreitung


 
Danke für die Antwort,

die Intel Version liegt jedoch mit Preisen von über 700 € weit über meinem Preisrahmen  Viel mehr als die 420, was die AMD-Version kostet kann ich leider auch nicht ausgeben, und auf die neuen Modelle möchte ich auch nicht warten, da ich das Notebook relativ bald in den nächsten Tagen brauche.

Aber ich seh schon, allgemein wird zum Thinkpad geraten, ich denke mal das wird es dann auch sein für mich


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (12. April 2011)

mein edge hat 650 gekostet, zwei wochen nach dem erscheinen des i3 380um
nun kostet es mal gut 550 oder so bei cyberport. guck mal nac. das 700 euro modell hat ne matte deckeloberfläche und win 7 pro. ich hab glossy deckel und win 7 hp
sonst guck dir das e220, das demnächst iwann kommen soll


----------



## Cyberian (12. April 2011)

BlackMaster1990 schrieb:


> die amd version des edge würde ich nicht nehmen, die wird laut und heiß, hab die intel version und die ist um einiges geiler als die amd version. die amd version taktet zwar 1,6 ghz, aber die intel hat hyperthreading, simuliert 2 zusätzliche kerne, die bei last belastet werden und alles ausgeglichen läuft.
> auch ist die laufzeit beim intel um ca 1h+...verglichen hab ich das mit dem eines freunden, der so ziemlich das gleiche surf und arbeitsverhalten hat wie ich.
> außerdem stehen bald neue edge modell uter dem namen thinkpad e220 und e420 an...dei sind um einiges besser, da sandybridge und neues gehäuse, bzw materialverabreitung


 
Verstehe ich das Richtig das dein Freund die AMD Version hat und Ihm ist es zu laut heiß und der Akku hält nicht lang genug oder wie? Kannst du das vielleicht nochmal etwas ausführen...die von dir genannten e220 und e420 haben aber auch vermutlich auch Nachteile. Wenn ich das was ich dazu schon gelesen habe noch richtig im Kopf habe wird man da den Akku Applelike nicht mehr selbst austauschen können bzw. man muss da Gehäuse öffnen dafür usw.


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (12. April 2011)

ihm ist das nicht zu kurz, ihm reich die laufzeit, da ich abre in der bah nud so auch noch am notebook sitze, sind mir die 1-2 h mehr akku woh sehr zugute gekommen.
im reichts, stören tuts ihn auch nicht so sehr, a ber mich würde es sehr stören, wenn das teil heiß läuft, mein ding ist eig nie heiß, außer, da mach ich grad iwas wie videos kovertieren, die größer als 1 gb sind, dann wirds bisschen warm
das mit e220 weiß ich nicht, ob der akku festsitzt, an sich aber auch kein beinbruch, fester akku heißt manchmal acuh größerer und optimiertere leistungsübertragung


----------



## Cyberian (12. April 2011)

Ja Ok aber die eigentliche Frage war ja ist der AMD auch deutlich lauter ....weniger Akku wäre jetzt nicht so extrem schlimm aber viel Hitze und dadurch Dauerlüftung würde mich z.B. sehr stören.
Gruß Cyb


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (12. April 2011)

also ich empfinde das schon als sehr viel lauter....bin da aber auch echt empfindlcih...musst du mal selber iwie herausfinden...geht ja schlecht so zu erklären :S


----------



## Godlike (13. April 2011)

Danke an alle für eure Posts, ich habe mich nun für das Thinkpad Edge 13 entschieden und auch schon bestellt.

Sobald ich das Gerät habe und genug testen konnte, kann ich ja mal von der Hitzeentwicklung und dem Lüfter berichten.


----------



## Cyberian (13. April 2011)

Ja wäre echt cool deine Meinung dazu zu hören bin schon gespannt


----------



## Godlike (14. April 2011)

So heute kam mein Thinkpad Edge 13 schon, habe es am Dienstag Abend bei notebooksbilliger.de bestellt und heute kam die Lieferung, echt Top. 

Wie versprochen, ein kleines Review meinerseits. (auf dem Thinkpad getippt^^)

Also erstmal sei gesagt, ich bin sehr zufrieden, die größe mit 13,3" ist für mich absolut Perfekt, nicht zu klein und nicht zu groß. Die Verarbeitung ist hochwertig, die Tastatur sehr gut, es tippt sich richtig gut. Das Display hat trotz Matt noch schöne, kräftige Farben. 

Lenovo hat mich ganz schön überrascht, als ich nachdem ich Windows 7 installiert hab, die Computereigenschaften aufgerufen habe: 

Statt der angegebenen 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher, sind doch tatsächlich 6 GB verbaut.  Ein Mitarbeiter bei Cyberport (habe es aber bei notebooksbilliger gekauft) schreibt dazu:
"Laut Lenovo können einige der Geräte mit 6 GB ausgestattet sein. Ist wohl ein Fehler im Werk gewesen."

Danke Lenovo, solche Fehler dürft ihr gerne öfter machen! 

Ansonten kann ich die anderen, bereits erwähnten Sachen nur bestätigen.

- Der Lüfter läuft ständig, wenn man das Gerät startet, dreht er einmal für ein paar Sekunden auf hochtouren, danach beruhigt er sich, man nimmt ihn auf jeden Fall aber wahr, mich persönlich stört es jetzt nicht so, das war bei meinem alten Laptop auch so und ich nehme das garnicht mehr so war.

- Das Gerät wird warm ja....(habe es jetzt noch nicht an seine Grenzen getrieben und habe es eigentlich auch nicht vor, da ich eh überwiegend nur Office-Sachen damit anstelle)ich habe es im Moment die ganze Zeit auf dem Schoß und dort spüre ich noch keine Wärme, nur wenn ich es an der Unterseite berühre oder halt an der Seite beim Lüftergitter, da bemerkt schon die warme Abluft. 

- Empfindliche Ohren werden ein leises Fiepen warnehmen, am stärksten ist das beim Starten vom Gerät, danach beruhigt es sich und man nimmt es nicht mehr war (ich jedenfalls nicht), ausser man geht mit dem Ohr so nah dran, dass man auf der Tastatur liegt, dann merkt man es wieder. Da ich aber eh meist noch Kopfhörer trage geht das klar für mich.

Also wie schon gesagt, ich bin rundum zufrieden bisher, und bin froh darüber mich für das Gerät entschieden zu haben. Leute, die die angesprochenen Sachen stören könnten, sollten lieber nochmal drüber nachdenken.

Das Gerät hat übrigens nur 2 USB 2.0 Ports und nicht 3 Stück wie ich fälschlicherweise im Startpost behauptet habe. 
Greets, Godlike


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (14. April 2011)

welches modell bzw welche austattung hast du denn? amd oder intel? und es sind eig immer 3 usb ports. rechts zwei nebeneinander und links einer aber kombiniert mit einem esatat port ... das musst du beachten, und dass 6gb sind, das echt geil ^^ ein sehr geiler fehler  hatte ich leide rnicht, aber gönne ich dir  hatte aber eh eine 2gb variante wo 2 gb dazugegeben wurden


----------



## Godlike (14. April 2011)

Hey,

ich habe dieses Modell hier, mit dem AMD Turion II Neo K685
Notebooks > ohne Windows > Lenovo ThinkPad Edge 13 Black Smooth 665D817 bei notebooksbilliger.de

Und ja du hast recht, es sind tatsächlich 3 USB Ports, ich wusste bisher noch garnicht, dass es kombinierte eSATA mit USB Ports gibt, wie geil  Jep, auf der linken Seite ist so ein Port, hab das gerade ausprobiert, echt coole Sache 

EDIT: Oh, ich seh grad das ist da sogar draufgemalt, neben dem Port "eSATA + USB", hab ich garnicht gemerkt ^^


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (14. April 2011)

joar, übersehen viele ^^
aber iwie hab ich nichts bzw mir fiele nichts was ich über esata benutzen könnte ^^
ja, oaky, seh schon, das ist der neo...ungeiler prozessor..der haut unnötig den lüfter an und fiept auch. in englsichen foren wird berichtet, dass recht viele edge mit amd neo fiepen haben. soll aber uach bei den alten intel su7300 gewesen sein. mit dem i3 höre ich nichts. auch mein bruder hört nicht, obwol der recht empfindliche ohren hat. aber naja, solange dir das teil spass amcht ist alles gut  werde meins vllt ende des jahres in ruhestand schicken bzw meinem bruder geben. wird wohl ein x220 den platz einnehmn ^^


----------



## Cyberian (15. April 2011)

Vielen Dank für Deine Rezension leider haben sich meine Vermutungen bestätigt aber wenn Du zufrieden bist dann freu ich mich für Dich und wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit dem Edge... 

Jaja das x220 hat es mir auch angetan


----------

